# Mud Slipper



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

That first pic is what it's all about.

Nice report.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

x2
Nice to see yer getting the slipper wet!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks nice  but i dont know about those hookless lures : half the fun is feeling the tug  pinch your barbs down, we wont tell and the fish will thank you


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures, sorry the fish didn't cooperate.


----------

